# Another Good One! 3/29/08



## BassAddict (Mar 29, 2008)

Hit the local crap pond with Joe this AM, He struck first with a half pounder but I struck back with the largest!! This guy calculated to be about 1.69 pounds and was caught off of one of our 4" full round sticks in scrap green. Thanks to Joe who scopped him of the bank for me, if it was'nt for him this report would probably read "I caught a nice one but..........................................., sorry no pictures........." I followed up my bigboy with a lil dink on the same scrap green stick.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 29, 2008)

Another pic of my bigboy


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice catchin' ! 8) 

How long was that Dink? Looks decent to me compared next to the rod


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2008)

Good job Bassaddict! Multiple fish on the same worm...Thats awesome!


----------



## mtnman (Mar 29, 2008)

nice fish, I hope to get out tomorrow. I hope! Damn earache!!!!!!!!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 29, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Nice catchin' ! 8)
> 
> How long was that Dink? Looks decent to me compared next to the rod



about 6-7" i think, I didnt messure him, but from the butt of my rod to the start of my reel is about 9"


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 29, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Are there any lakes under those high power lines in the back ground? If so fish by them!! I had a set that crossed my local canal and river growing up. I don't know why but the fish were always holding under them and were big. I also catch 95 % of my fish at a local pond(oak) only on the side that holds the power lines. Weird maybe, but hay it seems to hold true :?



No lakes under them powerlines, but where I caught bigboy todat there is a tower full of high voltage lines about 20' away. We usually can listen to em hummmmm as we fish


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 30, 2008)

Good job Bass - you are gonna loose your title of Dink Master real soon


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 30, 2008)

The way that first picture looks, I thought it was a 2 or 3 pounder. With the way you've stopped catching little ones, I would have believed it if you would have said it, too. Nice goin


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 30, 2008)

Way to take the cake with the bigger fish. Can't wait to have your weather up here.


----------

